# Help Finding Quiver



## shanerex (Nov 19, 2008)

I use slick trick broadheads. They are 4-blade with 1 1/8" diameter. I am having trouble finding a quiver that will work with these broadheads. Right now I have an alpine soft-loc 3 arrow quiver and the broadheads won't tuck up inside.

My friend has 1 1/8" broadheads, I think Thunderheads, but they are 3-blade and they just fit in his alpine soft-loc. 

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## z7bonecollector (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you ever tried one of the treelimb quivers?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

The TightSpot works great with Slick Tricks


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Treelimb*



z7bonecollector said:


> Have you ever tried one of the treelimb quivers?


Can you tells us your evaluation of the treelimb. Pros/Cons?


----------



## shanerex (Nov 19, 2008)

*Tree Limb & Tight Spot*

Thanks for the help. I plan to research the treelimb and tight spot quivers. The website for tight spot has the quiver on Hoyt AM which is what I have and it looks like the hood is big enough to fit my broadheads.

Pros/Cons of the Tight Spot quiver???


----------



## yajsab (Jan 6, 2007)

I used the Treelimb Premium. Worked great with ST broadhead. Easy to put it on and off.


----------

